# Hitman: Agent 47 - Deutscher Trailer zum Film mit Rupert Friend und Zachary Quinto



## FlorianStangl (25. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hitman: Agent 47 - Deutscher Trailer zum Film mit Rupert Friend und Zachary Quinto* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Hitman: Agent 47 - Deutscher Trailer zum Film mit Rupert Friend und Zachary Quinto


----------



## Seegurkensalat (25. Februar 2015)

Da ist aber nicht mehr viel mit Silent Assassin, sieht aus wie die Michael Bay Variante.


----------



## Madajnun (25. Februar 2015)

Ist in der tat sehr Actionlastig der trailer...naja warum nicht^^


----------



## FalconEye (25. Februar 2015)

Das schöne an der Hitman Reihe war ja immer, dass man vorgehen konnte wie man wollte. Theoretisch konnte man sich immer durchballern oder leise vorgehen. Das Problem mit dem Film ist, dass dieser einen Weg vorgibt. Sicher wird daraus wieder ein mittelmäßiger Action-Film aber mit der Hitman-Reihe wie sie immer präsentiert wird hat der Film null zu tun.


----------



## Jens238 (25. Februar 2015)

Hmmm... Ich finde ja, das Timothy Olyphant besser gepasst hat...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Februar 2015)

Diesem Nummer 47 fehlt dieses Ice-Face des echten Nummer 47. Überzeugt mich nicht.


----------



## svd (25. Februar 2015)

Ich weiß nach dem Trailer nicht mal, ob er der Antagonist oder Protagonist ist, haha.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Februar 2015)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Hmmm... Ich finde ja, das Timothy Olyphant besser gepasst hat...



Und Olyphant war schon grenzwertig. Aber deutlich besser als der Neue.


----------



## svd (25. Februar 2015)

Heh, das klingt ja so, als wäre es irgendwie wichtig gewesen, wer neben Olga Kurylenko irgendeinen Glatzkopf spielt.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Februar 2015)

Nix gegen Olga. Aber der Hauptchar muß trotzdem passen. Ansonsten könnte man ja auch Gerard Depardieu für den Job einstellen.


----------



## MisterBlonde (26. Februar 2015)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Hmmm... Ich finde ja, das Timothy Olyphant besser gepasst hat...



Mads  Mikkelsen wäre der Hammer gewesen... Olyphant war okay, immerhin hat er  sich mit der Vorlage auseinandergesetzt und die Manierismen ein wenig  übernommen. Trotzdem war er mir ein wenig zu "bübisch" rübergekommen.  Der erste Film hatte aber ganz andere Probleme, war aber ganz ansehbar.  Eine werkstreue Verfilmung wird es wohl niemals geben, leider.



svd schrieb:


> Ich weiß nach dem Trailer nicht mal, ob er der Antagonist oder Protagonist ist, haha.



An sich nicht verkehrt. In den Spielen waren die Grenzen ja auch fließend.



svd schrieb:


> Heh, das klingt ja so, als wäre es irgendwie wichtig  gewesen, wer neben Olga Kurylenko irgendeinen Glatzkopf spielt.




Irgendeinen Glatzkopf...? Die Figur hat genug Ecken und Kanten gehabt.

Für mich sieht der Trailer nach ganz großer Actiongülle aus, leider...


----------



## Chemenu (26. Februar 2015)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Irgendeinen Glatzkopf...? Die Figur hat genug Ecken und Kanten gehabt.



Ja, das stimmt. So einigermaßen rund ist der Glatzkopf erst im 5. Teil "Absolution". Davor war der Polycount einfach zu niedrig.


----------



## MisterBlonde (27. Februar 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt. So einigermaßen rund ist der Glatzkopf erst im 5. Teil "Absolution". Davor war der Polycount einfach zu niedrig.



Hehe. Selbst mit Tesselation hatte der Kopf in Absolution noch kleinere Kanten.


----------



## golani79 (27. Februar 2015)

Ich finde, David Bateson, der 47 auch die Stimme leiht,  würde gut passen als 47. Rupert Friend? Spielt zwar gut, aber finde ich nicht so passend für die Rolle des Hitman.


----------

